# First attempt at crappie jigs.



## alumacraftjoe (Jul 29, 2009)

Tied up dozen for the trip to Arkansas to chase some crappie ... these are my first attempts at crappie jigs.

















Also tied up another color combination of the bug that has been catching so many gills for me and Taylor:






front view:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks like you've done a pretty darn good job on your first attempt, Joe.

Those should work. :wink:


----------



## Jim (Jul 30, 2009)

nice job man! =D>


----------



## Bubba (Jul 30, 2009)

Those are very nice! I've been wanting to try using that chinelle for bodies on my jigs as well. Great Job! =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 30, 2009)

Really nice - now go test them!


----------



## G3_Guy (Jul 30, 2009)

Agreed... those look great!


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks guys! I have been tying bluegill jigs 1/80 ounce and 1/100 ounce since early summer and have been killing the bluegill all summer especially with white bug jigs w/pink heads. Made up the crappie jigs as I am taking my daughter camping and going to fish with a crappie guide and his daughter for 3 days. Will report back with results. Only good thing about the freakin' rain everyday is I have had a chance to replenish some jigs.


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 30, 2009)

=D> =D> =D> Impressive good job Joe!! There is nothing like catching em on your own creations


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jul 30, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> =D> =D> =D> Impressive good job Joe!! There is nothing like catching em on your own creations




That is for sure... and watching your 5 yr. old daughter catch fish on something I made is even better! Also got an email from a parent that I had in fishing camp that has been catching a lot on the jigs I gave out during the camp.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 30, 2009)

thats the rite colors for up here im sure you'll slay um


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 30, 2009)

alumacraftjoe said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > =D> =D> =D> Impressive good job Joe!! There is nothing like catching em on your own creations
> ...



Cool, I would imagine your daughter looks at you in awe too every time you tie em up and you guys go catch fish on them


----------

